# Internet speed test



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Test your Internet connection speed:

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I just now came here looking for any information I can find that can help me with my internet getting slower and slower, pages freezing whenever I click on a link. And I saw this speed test. I don't know what it means but I just want to share the results and see if anyone can help me.

My download speed is 1.76 Mbps and my upload speed is 0.25 Mbps.

I'm so frustrated that I'm about ready to disconnect my internet. Not much pleasure in it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

1.41 mbps download
1.76 mbps upload


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

3.34 down
0.42 up


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This maybe one reason that at times people experience slow internet speeds.
It is Getting Busy throughout the country.
I was flabbergasted at how much Bandwidth Netflix users are using in this country~!
Over 32% of the total Bandwidth that is being used in the USA is by Netflix users. THAT is a Bunch~!.
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/27/8509050-netflix-uses-327-percent-of-internet-bandwidth


----------

